# Application iPad 3/Ipad 2



## Vladimok (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Une question que je me pose:

Les applications et les jeux sorties pour l'iPad 3, seront-elles compatibles avec l'iPad 2 ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (19 Mars 2012)

Normalement oui. Mais certains ne le seront peut-être pas. Cela dépend de la puissance demandée.

Mais bon, je doute que les concepteurs abandonnent immédiatement les anciens iPad. Ils ne feront que rajouter des images plus grandes pour le 3.


----------



## Vladimok (19 Mars 2012)

Donc l'achat d'un iPad 2 peut-être envisagé.


----------



## Maxoubx (19 Mars 2012)

oui sans soucis !


----------

